# Breslers reservoir suggestions and tips



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I am planing on fishing here soon and I need some tips for catching walleye and perch. Never had much luck. I am kinda new to it. Any help I will be great full for.

Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## woody45833 (Oct 15, 2008)

Try crawler harness trolling also flicker shads and raps. you will catch alot of cat fish and white bass doing this also. Usually better early in morning or late at night have more luck with eyes. Also had good luck bouncing jigs off the bottom. If leaving boat ramp head left for eyes and right if perch. I caught alot of really nice jumbo perch out of brestlers ice fishing in about 20 ft of water at brestlers when had ice lol not much luck lately . Eyes at brestler are either on or off you find them hit that area hard. perch can be caught several ways there also hook bobber, sinker bottom two hooks on top many ways im sure everyone has there own ways. Best of luck


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Ok thanks so much


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## peleebound (Nov 2, 2010)

If bank fishing, go out at dusk with a slip float rig and a small light stick and fish the bank into the wind. Use leeches, set depth at about 6 feet and throw straight into wind. Keep the slack reeled up and get ready! I have fished Lima reservoirs so many ways and this is by far the most consistent for spring, summer and fall. Plus, you will catch a variety of species from big bluegill to walleye to nice channels and everything in between. Also, use light line (6 pound) and a fairly medium-light 6'6" rod. 

Besides the slip float method, throwing countdown rapalas (2") is a pretty safe bet. Switch to something with a rattle after dark. Try shad color baits in clear water and firetiger and orange/gold after dark or when the water is stirred up. 

I have been hammering the walleye and smallies and furguson for the last three weeks. Smaller sizes though. Smallies running 10 to 13 inch and walleye 13-15". 

Good Luck!


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Where do you get your leeches 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## peleebound (Nov 2, 2010)

I usually get my leeches from Milan's (across form Lost Creek reservoir) I think there is a guy on Kemp right before the main parking lot at Breslers as well. I bought bait there last year and his leeches were real nice. Not sure if he is still there though. I haven't been to Breslers yet this year. Planning on making a trip over there pretty soon.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just want to throw out that the guy on kemp is still there and runs a nice place with lots of live baits to choose from. My best luck at bresler has been from the south-west corner casting WITH the wind. I've had luck both with the slip bobber setup mentioned above and also tightlining on the bottom with crawlers/minnows. To be honest though I've never really had a great day out there and I have fished it A LOT.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cubbie (Apr 4, 2011)

does milans have crickets


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

cubbie said:


> does milans have crickets


I don't know if Milan's does, hopefully somebody else will chime in for sure, but I know that the guy over on kemp has crickets. Also, the pet store has feeder crickets for maybe even a little cheaper.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

cubbie said:


> does milans have crickets


Yes they do!


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Does anyone know the hours for the guy on kemp road


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

bonifas9017 said:


> Does anyone know the hours for the guy on kemp road
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was there yesterday and he told me he stays open until 9 at least. I am not sure what time he opens up.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks do you have a address


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

bonifas9017 said:


> Thanks do you have a address
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Its on Kemp Road right by the northeast corner of the reservoir. The bait shop is in a garage behind the house.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

RustyGoat said:


> Its on Kemp Road right by the northeast corner of the reservoir. The bait shop is in a garage behind the house.


There is also a sign out by the road.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Shhhh, don't tell Mick I'm asking this..lol Is he open is the winter? It's a long drive to my buddy Mick's place for me, to turn around to come back out this way to fish. Unnless I'm headed ti Indian.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

ya im pretty sure he is open just had a buddy get his bow worked on there a week ago...im not to sure of his hours but seems like cars are always there while the sun is up


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

No. is .the guy on Kemp open?. I know Mick is open. He's a good friend of mine. He'd shoot me for getting bait there! lol


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

o haha last i knew the guy on kemp was still open...i havent been there for a while myself though....hopefully get some ice on breslers and will drag me out on that side of town


----------



## jameswomble (Aug 30, 2013)

I was just out there, place is called "baits out back", lol kinnda tells it all. he is open daily from 6:30am-9pm or around that time, think depends on when it gets dark. his phone is 419-296-5257.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

HI Guys, I have never fished any of the Lima Res for perch but am thinking I will give it a try this week. Does any of the Bait Guys have minnows? And can anyone point me in the right directions (N, S, E, W no secret spots on any of the Res) that dad and I could possibly find some action. We have Kayaks so will be fishin from them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jameswomble (Aug 30, 2013)

don't know where to fish for perch on bressler's but the baits out back store did have shinners last week, not sure if he resupplied any for this week but his number is on my previous post so give him a call.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Bait's Out Back guy is cool. He had minnows last time i was there.


----------

